# de / dès / depuis



## Ziza

Bonjour!!!!

Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire la différence entre "dès" et "depuis"???? J'ai trouvé beaucoup d'exmaples mais je ne vois pas la différence!!!


Merci d'ailleurs!!!!


----------



## ena 63

hola, 
"des" es como a partir de, 
"depuis" es desde,


----------



## ena 63

perdona pero no he puesto el acento a "dès",
y sin que me regañen los moderadores, enhorabuena por la victoria de ayer,


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Juste un exemple pour illustrer :
_"Dès (/à partir de) demain, je ne ne mangerai plus de chocolat."_ 

Depuis est impossible ici.


----------



## KaMaR-YaBRi

Salut!!
Je voudrais savoir... est-ce qu'on peut dire "Dès l'endroit où je suis on voit des bras de mer". Merci pour votre temps


----------



## gjuan6

dès= desde

Desde el sitio en que estoy se ven brazas de mar.

Braza: Cada cabo que parte de las vergas para orientarlas


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Kamar
mejor es decir : depuis l'endroit../ depuis le lieu  ..*depuis  : desde *
 lo siento Gjuan *dès* es  *en cuanto.*..
_*dés*_ que j'ai le temps je te donne ton livre /* en cuanto* tenga el tiempo te doy tu libro.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour!

"Dès" no me convence demasiado aquí. Diría simplemente "De l'endroit où je suis" o "Depuis l'endroit où je suis.

El "dès", para mí, tiene más que ver con el tiempo, incluso cuando se habla de lugar algo se relaciona con el tiempo: es decir que desde/a partir de tal sitio puede ver o oir algo que antes, algunos metros antes quizás, no lograbas percibir. Siempre lo relaciono con una aproximación a un lugar y en el momento en que se llega a ese lugar, ya se puede ver, oir, sentir, notar lo que, hasta legar en ese punto preciso, no se podía.

¿Entiendes el matiz? No sé si me he explicado correctamente.

Un saludo


----------



## gjuan6

gracias a los dos, sin ser mía la pregunta he aprendido algo nuevo.


----------



## herreros

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos, cómo estáis!!

Tengo una duda con la preposición "desde" en francés.
Parece que se puede decir de tres maneras "de/depuis/dès", sin embargo, no sé cuándo hay que utilizar uno u otro.

Por lo que he consultado por ahí:

'de' está referido a lugares "de l'espagne" = "desde España"

Depuis, referido a tiempo "depuis le jeudi" = "desde el jueves"

Dès, referido a ??...he leído que refereido a lugares "desde mi casa" etc...sin embargo lo confundo con el uso del término "de" (y a veces con el uso de 'depuis' también)

Bueno, como véis estoy hecho un lío, si alguien me pudiera ayudar, le estaría muy agradecido.

Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## madmaia

Me parece que *dès* sae utiliza referiendose al tiempo:
dès maintenant, dès 10h, etc...
Por lo de *de* y *depuis* me parece que se pueden utilizar igual para los lugares:
de l'espagne, depuis l'espagne

depuis le jeudi: solo ponemos el articulo si sigue la fecha: le jeudi 14...


----------



## herreros

madmaia said:


> Me parece que *dès* sae utiliza referiendose al tiempo:
> dès maintenant, dès 10h, etc...
> Por lo de *de* y *depuis* me parece que se pueden utilizar igual para los lugares:
> de l'espagne, depuis l'espagne
> 
> depuis le jeudi: solo ponemos el articulo si sigue la fecha: le jeudi 14...



Muchísimas gracias, me voy haciendo una idea.
Si alguien quiere añadir algo, adelante.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Patri84

'depuis' se utiliza para el tiempo y también para el lugar.

Eso sí, con _depuis_ no te confundes, si quieres poner *'desde un lugar'* concretamente, puedes usar *'depuis' *y no te equivocarás, como dice madmaia.

También lo utilizamos para *'depuis 1996'* por ejemplo, *'desde 1996'*.

Una diferencia clara por ejemplo, entre depuis y dès es que depuis sería 'desde' y dès más bien 'desde/a partir de (para un futuro)', con lo cual este último puedes usarlo para un futuro, y 'depuis' no encajaría en frases de ese type.

_Ejemplo:_

_''Dès maintenant (a partir de este momento/ahora, desde hoy), je vais arrêter de fumer''_ 

El problema es que estas cosas en la teoría son más complicadas, así que nos basamos en ejemplos para poder darte el razonamiento y siempre se nos va a escapar algo.

Espero tus ejemplos o dudas concretas, a ver si así puedo resolvértelo mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## herreros

Patri84 said:


> 'depuis' se utiliza para el tiempo y también para el lugar.
> 
> Eso sí, con _depuis_ no te confundes, si quieres poner *'desde un lugar'* concretamente, puedes usar *'depuis' *y no te equivocarás, como dice madmaia.
> 
> También lo utilizamos para *'depuis 1996'* por ejemplo, *'desde 1996'*.
> 
> Una diferencia clara por ejemplo, entre depuis y dès es que depuis sería 'desde' y dès más bien 'desde/a partir de (para un futuro)', con lo cual este último puedes usarlo para un futuro, y 'depuis' no encajaría en frases de ese type.
> 
> _Ejemplo:_
> 
> _''Dès maintenant (a partir de este momento/ahora, desde hoy), je vais arrêter de fumer''_
> 
> El problema es que estas cosas en la teoría son más complicadas, así que nos basamos en ejemplos para poder darte el razonamiento y siempre se nos va a escapar algo.
> 
> Espero tus ejemplos o dudas concretas, a ver si así puedo resolvértelo mejor.
> 
> Un saludo.




Muchas gracias antes de nada.
Tampoco sabría ponerte una duda concreta, es algo que he ido viendo en textos que he leído. Sé lo que significan (desde) pero no entiendo muy bien su uso, es decir, cuándo ha de usarse uno en vez de otro.
Lo dicho, muchas gracias, en cuanto encuentre uno que me merezca una duda, te lo mando, aunque con lo que has puesto ya me hago una idea


----------



## femmejolie

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hilo dividido y modificado
Martine (Mod...)

Sabría decirme la diferencia entre :
1)Depuis maintenant/dès maintenant?
2)Depuis lors/dès lors?
Creo que es lo mismo.
Depuis se refiere más bien al pasado y dès a partir del momento actual hacia el futuro. Depuis 30 ans je suis marié/Dès demain j'y irai.
Depuis=desde hace.
Dès:desde, a partir de.

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## olivierchrist

je dirais qu'avec "dès", il y a une notion "d'effet immédiat".

avec depuis, c'est plus une "mesure".

depuis un an...il pleut.

dès l'année dernière...il s'est mis à pleuvoir.

no sé cómo explicarlo en español, lo siento mucho...


----------



## jeydeneac

Buenas,

Depuis maintenant no existe, dès maintenant significa ya! (desde ahora, a partir de ahora...):
Il faut y aller dès maintenant = Tenemos que irnos ya.

Dès lors = a partir de aquel instante
Depuis lors = desde aquella fecha (sobrentendido)


----------



## jeydeneac

y "depuis = desde hace" tambien es verdad


----------



## shelmiket

dès: a une notion de temps (se suele usar con verbos en pasado, es la regla general, supongo que tendra excepciones, pero en los apuntes q tengo, es la unica orientacion que nos dan en la facultad)
depuis: c´est plus général (se suele usar con verbos en presente)


----------



## jeydeneac

Lo siento dije una tonteria. 'Depuis maintenant' existe y significa igual que 'depuis' (apoyando sobre el hecho que estas cumpliendo la 'durée' (heure minute seconde année ...) que vas a poner despues)


----------



## Eressëa

hola, según mis últimas clases "depuis" se utiliza con verbos en pasado y "dès" en presente y futuro, es una cuestión del punto de vista temporal del hablante:
"depuis hier"
"dès demain"


----------



## alomejor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas,

Había una pequeña diferencia (creo que la diferencia era que en una de las frases ya habia encontrado el alquiler y el la otra no o no se sabe).  ¿Podrías decirme cuál debo utilizar en cada caso?:

*Dès qu'elle* est arrivée elle s'est mise à chercher une location.
*Depuis qu'elle* est arrivée el s'est mise à chercher une location.

Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
Pienso que "dès que" insiste en el punto de partida de la búsqueda, sin que se sepa si ha encontrado algo o no mientras que "depuis que" insiste en la duración y sugiere que todavía no ha encontrado nada.

EDIT
dès que = en cuanto
depuis que = desde


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Dès que : nada más (llegar), en cuanto (llegó)

Depuis que: desde que (llegó)

Sabiendo esto, búscale la lógica con el resto de la frase. Una de la dos frases carece de ella, ya verás. *Se mettre* *à *indica el principio de una acción, ocurre una vez.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alomejor

Gracias.  Esto es mejor que tener un profe en casa.  Me alegro un montón de haberme inscrito en el foro.


----------



## montreal2840

hola, he encontrado una deficion respecto a dés lors = significa por lo tanto. 
me confundio el comentario jeydeneac que dice que depuis maitenant no existe.. asi que me gustaria que me ayudaran con esta diferencia entre dès maitenant que creo significa a partir de ahora y depuis maitenant ( si es que es correcto) dès lors tambien puede tener otra definicion ?

merci !


----------



## jeydeneac

jeydeneac said:


> Buenas,
> *
> [*Depuis maintenant no existe*] si que existe!*, dès maintenant significa ya! (desde ahora, a partir de ahora...):
> Il faut y aller dès maintenant = Tenemos que irnos ya.
> 
> Dès lors = a partir de aquel instante
> Depuis lors = desde aquella fecha (sobrentendido)


----------



## Paquita

Il me semble qu'il y a une petite nuance :voici comment je vois les choses.

Depuis hier = à partir d'hier donc pendant le temps qui va d'hier à aujourd'hui = c'est une durée
Dès hier = à partir d'hier comme point de départ, comme date (on n'a pas attendu aujourd'hui pour le faire)

Dès lors = à partir de ce jour -là, c'est encore une date, même s'il s'agit de celle ou quelque chose a commencé
Depuis lors = au cours des jours qui se sont écoulées entre le moment dont je parle et aujourd'hui ; mais la nuance est imperceptible.

Depuis ne peut s'utiliser qu'au passé ou à la rigueur au présent ; "depuis aujourd'hui " indique que quelque chose vient de commencer; on ne dira pas "depuis demain", cela n'a aucun sens, sauf dans un contexte ironique ("je me suis mise au régime depuis demain" = je n'ai pas encore commencé)

"Dès" peut s'utiliser aussi au futur puisqu'il indique une date à laquelle on envisage de faire quelque chose (" je me mets au régime dès demain")

18 de noviembre de 2008

Este hilo en el foro francés lo explica mejor aún: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=153266


----------



## gonlezza

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas tardes,
J'ai une doubte sur qu'est-ce que je dois utiliser pour dire:
"Nos avisaron desde Méjico"
"On nous a contacté *dés* le Mexique/*du* Mexico/*de* Mexico"

Merci d'avance !


----------



## chlapec

gonlezza said:


> Buenas tardes,
> J'ai *un doute* sur *ce que* je dois utiliser pour dire:
> "Nos avisaron desde Méjico"
> "On nous a contacté*s dés le Mexique/du Mexico/de Mexico*"
> 
> Merci d'avance !


 
Yo diría "du Mexique".

Me permití hacerte unas correcciones. Os pido que me corrijais si mis correcciones son incorrectas


----------



## yserien

Du Mexique. 
*A. *−(Celui, celle) qui est originaire de ce pays, qui y habite.(CNRTL)


----------



## Paquita

Dès le matin = idea de tiempo
Du Mexique = si te refieres al país
De Mexico = si te refieres a la ciudad

Chlapec , todo correcto excepto si "nous" se refiere a un grupo de chicas = on nous a contact*ées *


----------



## nicduf

"*du* Mexique" s'il s'agit du pays
"*de* Mexico "s'il s'agit de la ville

Paquita , je ne tavais pas vue


----------



## gonlezza

Muchas gracias a todos, por las respuestas y las correcciones


----------



## Bla-Bla-Bla

On pourrait dire aussi "on nous a contactés *depuis* le Mexique" en langage parlé

(exemple: elle a eu un accident, on nous a contactés depuis le Mexique pour nous prévenir...)


----------



## gonlezza

Entonces, ese "depuis" también significa "desde": "de un lugar"?. Creía que sólo hacía referencia al "tiempo"... Si es lengua hablada, ¿se trata de "demasiado coloquial" o sería también perfecto para escribirlo, teniendo en cuenta que lo está contando alguien?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bone nuit,





gonlezza said:


> Entonces, ese "depuis" también significa "desde": "de un lugar"?. Creía que sólo hacía referencia al "tiempo"... Si es lengua hablada, ¿se trata de "demasiado coloquial" o sería también perfecto para escribirlo, teniendo en cuenta que lo está contando alguien?


Una vueltecita por el diccionario 


> DEPUIS, prép. et adv.
> *I.−* Prép. indiquant un point de référence initial, *spatial *ou *temporel*, à partir duquel une action se produit et dure, et spécifiant donc un intervalle dont le point terminal est éventuellement exprimé par _jusqu'à/en/au._


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gonlezza

Gracias, Cintia&Martine,
La verdad es que sí me había dado esa vueltecita, pero sin duda no muy bien


----------



## Martronic

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola a todos!

Mi pregunta es ésta: ¿"depuis" se utiliza también para referirse a lugares?.

Se puede decir: "Je vous écris depuis le Mexique"?. Lo he visto escrito así, pero me parece muy extraño. Intento escribir una carta diciendo que escribo desde un lugar y no estoy segura de que puede decirse así. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Martronic said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Mi pregunta es ésta: ¿"depuis" se utiliza también para referirse a lugares?.
> 
> Se puede decir: "Je vous écris depuis le Mexique"?. Lo he visto escrito así, pero me parece muy extraño. Intento escribir una carta diciendo que escribo desde un lugar y no estoy segura de que puede decirse así.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



*Depuis *se refiere tanto a espacios geográficos como a espacios temporales.

Puedes decir *je vous écris depuis le Mexique* así como también puedes decir *du Mexique*.


----------



## hadast

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour! Lequel utiliserait on dans la phrase : *dès/depuis* ce belvédère on peut voir l'Alhambra dans toute sa splendeur.
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Para mí, ninguno de los dos: *De* ce belvédère...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## hadast

Gracias gevy por tu respuesta. Interesante, chlapec. en el diccionario sólo aparecía bow-window y belvédère. No sabía que se podía utilizar mirador.


----------



## hadast

Hola otra vez! Y en esta frase? "Desde el final de la escalera podemos acceder a la parte alta del pabellón" "Depuis la fin de l'escalier on peut accéder au sommet du pavillon"???


----------



## chlapec

"Au bout de l'escalier, on accède..."


----------



## hadast

Gracias chlapec!


----------



## nicduf

Je dirais plutôt "en haut de l'escalier" ou plus simplement, "par l'escalier on accède..."


----------



## ivanosito

Hola! Bonjour!
Cómo se traduce: "Desde su casa".
La frase completa es: "Usted puede llamar desde su casas".
-
"Depuis chez soi"?


----------



## cachomero

Hola,


ivanosito said:


> Hola! Bonjour!
> Cómo se traduce: "Desde su casa".
> La frase completa es: "Usted puede llamar desde su casas".
> -
> "Depuis chez soi"?


*De chez vous.*

Un saludo


----------



## ivanosito

Gracias! - Merci!

Que tengas un muy feliz día...!


----------



## arpegio

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos:
¿Cómo debo escribir refiriéndome al pasado, "dès l'année passée" ó
"depuis lánnée passée"?

Me surge la duda ya que en Word Reference Dictionnay al final de la palabra "depuis" dice que hay que tener cuidado ya que para hablar del presente y del futuro se debe escribir "dès"

Vamos a la palabra "dès" y uno de los ejemplos que indica es justamente el de mi pregunta.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Shaula9

Salut,

Qqn peut m'aider avec la phrase suivante?

*Depuis/Dès *sa parution en 1900, Le Magicien d'Oz fut un immense succès de librairie...

Cet phrase se trouve dans un examen de français. Je voudrais savoir pourquoi la réponse correcte est *dès*.

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## galizano

Dès = a penas publicado.
Depuis= desde su publicación. Espera más explicación de los compañeros.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Contesto a la pregunta de Shaula.
Parce que ici *dès* a le sens de _aussitôt après_ et il  indique la postériorité inmédiate. L'emploi du passé simple qui présente  l'événement (le succès) totalement passé et accompli interdit l'emploi  de *depuis* qui a un sens temporel (= depuis sa parution jusqu'à  aujourd'hui). Il ne peut être suivi du passé simple mais d'un temps   comme le passé composé qui signifie la continuité. _Depuis sa parution en 1900...a (toujours) connu (été) un immense succès._
 C'est plus clair maintenant?


----------



## Shaula9

Hola Gurb,
C'est compliqué et je n'arrive pas à comprendre ton explication. Tu peut essayer autre fois? 
Merci!!


*2º mensaje:*

Gurb,
Como es passé simple no se puede utilizar depuis, se debería usar passé composé. ¿En cambio dès se puede usar tanto con el passé simple como el passé composé?
Pero la explicación me cuesta comprenderla.
Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Es efectivamente complicado.
A grandes rasgos, *depuis* tiene un sentido temporal y significa, desde su parución hasta hoy, entonces tras este *depuis* (desde) no se puede usar el pretérito indefinido o perfecto simple (*fut)* ya que este tiempo indica que la acción del verbo ya ha pasado y terminado. Solo puede ir seguido de un tiempo como el pretérito perfecto (a été/ a connu un immense succès)
Todo lo contrario con *dès* (ya desde) que indica posterioridad inmediata. Inmediatamente después de su parución el libro* tuvo* un inmenso éxito. Acontecimiento presentado como pasado y terminado.
Es todo lo que puedo hacer por ti. Puedes leer también otras explicaciones en los posts anteriores que quizás te resulten más claros.
Un saludo


----------



## Shaula9

Muchas gracias Gurb,
¡Ahora me ha quedado claro!


----------



## Nircolartor

Buen día, querría saber si esta frase es incorrecta:

*dès sa cinquième année nous avons réalisé qu'il serait turbulent.*

pienso que debería ser: 

depuis sa cinquième année nous avons réalisé qu'il serait turbulent.

ya que la frase esta en el pasado, y el mismo diccionario de wordreference expliqa que dès se usa solo para el presente y futuro. Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Nircolartor said:


> el mismo diccionario de wordreference expliqa que dès se usa solo para el presente y futuro. Gracias.



http://www.wordreference.com/fres/depuis

No, el diccionario solo te explica que dès significa a partir de, y depuis no puede utilizarse para el futuro ya que indica una duración entre un momento pasado y hoy. Si lees este hilo atentamente verás que explican lo mismo.


----------



## Nircolartor

Gracias Paquit&


----------

